# 2012 Turbo



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

Pics in person at the VWOA headquarters:beer:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

86westy said:


> Pics in person at the VWOA headquarters:beer:


Do you own an Orange Westie?


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

nope no westy anymores and mine was blue....


----------



## arielgirl702 (Jul 5, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

